# Needed.....New Departure front wheel or hub 26".....



## Sterling41 (Mar 18, 2013)

I also need a New Departure front wheel hub or the complete wheel for a mens lightweight bike from 1941.  
You can contact me via cell phone 404-234-3604. Or. My email. Ndwjr1@msn.com.   Thanks, Norm


----------



## SirMike1983 (Mar 21, 2013)

Was this the black one that was on ebay recently for $200? That wasn't a bad price at all.


----------



## beatcad (Apr 28, 2013)

What lightweight bike ya need it for?
hit me in a PM. I just might have an extra one.


----------



## sailorbenjamin (Apr 28, 2013)

I've got an extra rim.


----------

